# What have you found in tree's (Bring pic's)



## Veganlumberjack (Feb 24, 2016)

Ive heard alot of good stories about crazy metal found in tree's and thought it would make a good thread.
Here's a white oak tree in white lake Michigan that dang near swallowed a stop sign. This tree makes a good point "Stop nailing stuff to trees"


----------



## chaser413 (Feb 27, 2016)

I found a rifle grown into a tree at its base like it was leaning there.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BuckMKII (Feb 27, 2016)

I believe this is an old Pepsi sign.


----------



## BuckMKII (Feb 27, 2016)

chaser413 said:


> I found a rifle grown into a tree at its base like it was leaning there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'd like to see that.


----------



## 300zx_tt (Feb 28, 2016)

I've found a couple of bullets, couple nails that's about it. No pictures though, I was more pissed about my chain than excited I found some old metal.


----------



## Red Amor (Feb 28, 2016)

I've found a few nails of various sizes up to 6" and at various depths the same with fencing wire bolts and chain latches electric wire for fencing some large coach bolts and a stone the tree near and old blue stone gravel quarry another by a river had a round river stone 
On occasions when one had sawn at least 2 parts to the centre of the log then hit steal one wonders on one luck particularly when most items were found in logs I was cutting up for favours ;O( BUGGA


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Feb 28, 2016)

Almost whole roll of bared wire, still on the roll. Killed that chain!


----------



## stltreedr (Feb 29, 2016)

I never find any nails or barbed wire unless I've just installed a brand new chain!


----------



## A100HVA (Feb 29, 2016)

Glad these two didn't get together.

here's a flat file I found while out cutting some big white pine.
the old fella out on the landin' say's to me when I came out at lunch" whathchya doin' cutting notches out of the oak firewood for"....so I show him this piece,and he say's to me " I remember poundin' in that file,didya find a long guide bar there too"????...I say's "yup, i'm brining that out at the last hitch of the day"


----------



## c5rulz (Mar 4, 2016)

These little guys were mighty scared.


----------



## Topbuilder (Mar 8, 2016)

I found a railroad spike once... with a stump grinder. Lost several teeth and sheared the bolt in one of the pockets. Sorry, no pics. I was too busy conjugating new cuss words...


----------



## bigbadbob (Mar 8, 2016)

One old large spruce, there was a couple of dozed 30 cal and down bullets,,found most of those splitting, and a small railway spike that I cut thru,, ate the chain.
BBB


----------



## ihookem (Apr 30, 2016)

I found a baby deers hoof 20 ' up in a pine tree while deer hunting. I also found a 38 cal bullet once too. and a big spike of some sort.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 6, 2016)

I found an eastern corral snake in a giant southern magnolia in the 80s


----------



## Philbert (May 17, 2016)

Found a bunch of trees like this, doing some urban lot clearing work this past week:




(if it does not show up clearly on your screen, it is an entire chain link fence engulfed by a week tree.

Philbert

Related thread:
_http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/weird-things-in-trees.177360/_


----------



## ReggieT (May 18, 2016)

ropensaddle said:


> I found an eastern corral snake in a giant southern magnolia in the 80s


Aren't those the sociable one's?


----------



## moondoggie (May 18, 2016)

not sure what this is. Found it in a sugar maple next to a tool shed in a 100 year old farm my in-laws bought recently. It has a 1" square hole at one end. It's about 8" long if my memory is correct.


----------



## Blisters (May 20, 2016)

moondoggie said:


> View attachment 503721
> View attachment 503722
> not sure what this is. Found it in a sugar maple next to a tool shed in a 100 year old farm my in-laws bought recently. It has a 1" square hole at one end. It's about 8" long if my memory is correct.


It's a pice of a cultivater.


----------



## heimannm (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Ted Jenkins (May 20, 2020)

A black bear. The OP asked what my ETA was and I told him then no response. A few minutes latter to find a bear was living in a hollow tree rather young. He did not wait for me to arrive as he shot it before hand thank goodness. Then I found a complete usable and still have come a long. It was galvanized and it was in great shape. It had to be grown over for close to fifty years. Thanks


----------



## mikewhite85 (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Philbert (Aug 17, 2020)

Great Article here about areas that were war zones:









Helmets, grenades and guns have become enmeshed with trees in Russia


A remarkable series of photos taken in a Russian forest have been making the rounds on social media sites, showing what happens over time to instruments of carnage discarded in the woods.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Aug 17, 2020)

Barb wire ,just all the damn time. 
I did find an old T-post last year and ruined a brand new chain. 
I cut in campgrounds alot and there's always a nail, screw, or kids have packed rocks in the knot holes for years.


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 17, 2020)

stltreedr said:


> I never find any nails or barbed wire unless I've just installed a brand new chain!


Same here every damn time!


----------



## Doorfx (Aug 17, 2020)

I didn't get a picture but my wife and I were out cutting firewood for the campsite. I was using my little ms170 to limb a tree that was already blown down by the wind. I got about 1/2 way through and my saw suddenly stopped solid. Turned it on its side to check chain and discovered a pair of men's underwear wrapped up in my chain and sprocket !!!

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Aug 17, 2020)

Doorfx said:


> I didn't get a picture but my wife and I were out cutting firewood for the campsite. I was using my little ms170 to limb a tree that was already blown down by the wind. I got about 1/2 way through and my saw suddenly stopped solid. Turned it on its side to check chain and discovered a pair of men's underwear wrapped up in my chain and sprocket !!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


At least you weren't wearing them!


----------



## Woodslasher (Aug 22, 2020)

Nothing too exciting, but I found this bullet in some pine I was splitting into kindling. Fortunately it was with a hatchet and not a saw. No pics, but I've found a few tiny rocks in logs that vanish in a few sparks, taking a fair bit of my chain life with them.


----------



## banjobart (Nov 6, 2020)

Raccoons.


----------



## SS396driver (Nov 8, 2020)

Bullets nails clothes line rollers. Bee hives clothes line real was on the ground side of the downed tree.


----------



## ElevatorGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

Had its own phone line.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Nov 20, 2020)

ElevatorGuy said:


> Had its own phone line.View attachment 869217


Amish?


----------



## ElevatorGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

Maintenance supervisor said:


> Amish?


Not within 45 miles lol.


----------



## SS396driver (Nov 20, 2020)

Nails


----------



## jellyroll (Nov 22, 2020)

found a in ground yellow jacket nest near the base of a tree one time and they sure have fun crawling up your pants leg to let you know they are here.


----------



## sirbuildalot (Nov 24, 2020)

Was cutting a snapped off Red Oak at my SIL's and found an old nip bottle inside the rotted center


----------



## PJ41 (Nov 29, 2020)

Found a 3 in. screw eye in the bottom of the furnace. Also an entire clothesline pulley including its anchor. Fortunately, found it during splitting, not cutting!


----------



## capetrees (Nov 29, 2020)

Was asked to cut down an old damaged maple, 3' diameter trunk. Right up at the corner of the street. Went to cut the trunk, 5 chains later, just couldn't cut through the center of the tree, kept hitting something from all angles. Got a small excavator, couldn't tip it over and had to vertically lift the trunk off the stump. Turns out it was an old road sign, 2" diameter pipe used as a road sign post, enveloped by the tree years and years ago.


----------



## vtfireman85 (Dec 6, 2020)

pops found this with the wood splitter and was grumbling about nicking the wedge, kinda glad i didn't find it with my chainsaw. It is a horse shoe, if the pics aren't clear. Also bullets in his kitchen cabinets


----------



## Bob Hedgecutter (Dec 7, 2020)

SS396driver said:


> Bullets nails clothes line rollers. Bee hives clothes line real was on the ground side of the downed tree.View attachment 866929



We get those in little old NZ as well.


----------



## Bob Hedgecutter (Dec 7, 2020)

I do not have photographs- but the strangest metallic object I have seen found in a tree was one of those old Singer treadle sewing machines. 
Must have been thrown into a crotch low down and the tree consumed it.
It was found at a sawmill by the breaking down saw.......... with interesting consequences.


----------



## Philbert (Dec 7, 2020)

Bob Hedgecutter said:


> the strangest metallic object I have seen found in a tree was one of those old Singer treadle sewing machines.


I heard of a guy who sang about those: he was a 'Singer song writer'!

Philbert


----------



## president (Dec 7, 2020)

Maintenance supervisor said:


> View attachment 849155
> 
> Barb wire ,just all the damn time.
> I did find an old T-post last year and ruined a brand new chain.
> I cut in campgrounds alot and there's always a nail, screw, or kids have packed rocks in the knot holes for years.


is that juniper wood?


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Dec 7, 2020)

president said:


> is that juniper wood?


Aromatic cedar


----------



## Silent Matt (Dec 11, 2021)

That would be concrete...


A removal I did for an old coworker. The old man that used to own the property showed up that day and said he remembered when they filled that rotten limb with concrete. Luckily the trunk wasn’t rotted out back then, so it didn’t run too far down and I was able to pull the chunk out.


----------



## Philbert (Dec 11, 2021)

Seen a guy find that with a saw, and a new chain, of course. 

Philbert


----------



## old CB (Dec 11, 2021)

My saws have found every kind of metal over the years: barb wire, screw eyes, nails, screws, & fence staples, you name it.

Dropped an elm for a friend last year that someone had laid the needle from a square baler in a crotch and the tree had grown around it. Square baler needle is a 2--3' curved length of cast iron to deliver the twine to the knotters. Fortunately the iron was quite visible so I could cut around it.

As to the fresh sharp chain thing--I was making my face cut, first cut of the day, with a brand new nicely sharpened chain when I hit hardware. When you cut anywhere near homes and other structures you're guaranteed to find where folks mounted their mailbox, bird house, signs, etc.

Was dropping a black locust years ago, and knew it was hollow. When it went over I was looking into the eyes and bared teeth of two possums that nearly got a crew cut.


----------



## Dave Hadden (Dec 13, 2021)

Friend of mine found this in a stump in the Queen Charlotte Islands, now called Haida Gwaii.
Does it count?

*




Take care.*


----------



## A100HVA (Dec 19, 2021)

Silent Matt said:


> View attachment 947755
> 
> That would be concrete...
> View attachment 947756
> ...


Brings back memory of my very first (and only homeowner apple tree removal) back in early 70's. it was loaded with a good amount of cement,even below ground level!...


----------



## bob kern (Dec 22, 2021)

IMG_0940.HEIC


----------



## bob kern (Dec 22, 2021)

bob kern said:


> IMG_0940.HEIC


Really glad I found this in the ashes of my stove rather than finding it with my saw!!


----------



## bob kern (Dec 22, 2021)

Don’t think I did that the right way the first time.


----------



## Someclown (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## ShermanC (Dec 26, 2021)

Veganlumberjack said:


> Ive heard alot of good stories about crazy metal found in tree's and thought it would make a good thread.
> Here's a white oak tree in white lake Michigan that dang near swallowed a stop sign. This tree makes a good point "Stop nailing stuff to trees"View attachment 488132
> View attachment 488133
> View attachment 488134


Out of one co-dominant red oak, in Feb. 2009 in a 60” d.b.h., 80’ top limbs grown between a residence and a rent house garage, trunk split apart in an ice storm. Beneath the two-trunk crotch was a steel pipe, twisted shank nails, a horseshoe, barbed wire and welded-wire fence. these items ride in my tree work truck in a heavy duty zip lock bag to prove to customers what can ruin your day and maybe even your chain saw. I carry a battery-powered Lumber Wizard in the truck, the battery stays in the truck glove box. In 2020 I bought an Oregon Carbide 84-link $275.00 saw chain for cutting through metal in a trunk and I’ve used it twice.


----------



## sand sock (Dec 28, 2021)

Found a horseshoe in a old hickory. No pics. The saw sparked and got so dulll, the tree was smouldering, when the snow started. I made it back about 1 week later and the tree was all burned out. I haven't thought about that in 20 years.


----------



## bob kern (Dec 28, 2021)

sand sock said:


> Found a horseshoe in a old hickory. No pics. The saw sparked and got so dulll, the tree was smouldering, when the snow started. I made it back about 1 week later and the tree was all burned out. I haven't thought about that in 20 years.


Wow!!


----------



## manomet (Dec 29, 2021)

Here are a couple of videos of what one can find in a tree.Skip to about 3.00 in for the first one. 
This one is short


----------



## bob kern (Dec 29, 2021)

Ok you win!!!!


----------



## manomet (Dec 29, 2021)

While its always nice to win the interweb for a day I can claim nothing from these videos, just happen to see them in my travels. Pretty remarkable that the bears didn't panic and get hurt in the process.


----------



## bob kern (Dec 29, 2021)

manomet said:


> While its always nice to win the interweb for a day I can claim nothing from these videos, just happen to see them in my travels. Pretty remarkable that the bears didn't panic and get hurt in the process.


I agree


----------



## Woodslasher (Mar 18, 2022)

A SP125 I was borrowing found what appears to be a .223 round in a Ponderosa log (I dug it out later). The interesting part is based on the growth rings it was fired ~20 years ago and no matter where it was fired from the shooter would have to have been on a public road shooting in the general direction of a house, on our property near the house firing towards the road, or in/near a neighboring house shooting towards the road. It kinda makes you wonder who was shooting and at what?


----------



## Someclown (Mar 18, 2022)

Not happy about nails in trees, hit 4 in one half ton load8


----------



## bob kern (Mar 19, 2022)

Someclown said:


> Not happy about nails in trees, hit 4 in one half ton load8


Ouch. That gets expensive.


----------

